
Twitter's new 'Safety Council' makes a mockery of free speech - walterbell
http://blogs.spectator.co.uk/2016/02/twitters-new-safety-council-makes-a-mockery-of-free-speech/
======
kup0
Twitter is not bound by free speech. They can create whatever rules and
restrictions they desire for their platform.

They are also not a government entity and not arresting people for violating
their restrictions.

Ultimately this is not a free speech issue, other than the disastrous
misunderstanding of what free speech means and what it does not.

That being said, they have to be careful from a PR standpoint if they're going
to make pro-free-speech statements but enact restrictions counter to what they
proclaim. However, there's no evidence that simple "disagreements" or
"alternate viewpoints" are going to get censored, most of the horrendous stuff
seen on Twitter does not fall under those labels whatsoever.

